# Wood Name Database



## phinds (Mar 31, 2012)

For YEARS I've been meaning to add a facility to my wood name database application that would allow it to automatically update the underlying database from the Internet, but being as I am a world class procrastinator, I have never gotten around to it and have now instead just posted it as is.

It's a Windows application sitting on top of a HUGE database of wood names. It has 170,000+ combined common/species names based on (140,000+ common names and 26,000+ species names). It lists species from 300+ botanical families. It's free, like all my wood info stuff.

There are various search facilities. It's discussed in more detail at the download site, here:

http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/wood_name_database/

Paul


----------



## Kevin (Mar 31, 2012)

I downloaded the zip and unzipped it, and ran the setup. It gets all the way through the setup even to the "Click to Finish" prompt but then gives me this error message. Tried it twice same result. 

[attachment=3631]

Looks like some permissions aren't ticked .


----------



## phinds (Mar 31, 2012)

Nuts. I saw this on a version a year or two ago and never did figure out why it did it. Guess I'll have to revisit that.

What version of Windows are you running?

I assume you ARE the admin for your computer, as most of us are.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 1, 2012)

I run 2 computers the shop is Vista and the house W7. 


Yes I'm admin on both.


----------



## phinds (Apr 1, 2012)

This is getting weird. I just got a reply back from a guy who can hardly SPELL computer and his install went just fine and he's using the app and loves it.

I'm right this minute looking at the "priveledges" section of the compiler and it is clear that I do NOT have the "admin rights" requirement set, so I'm puzzled as to what's going on. I've asked a couple of other folks to check this out (see if they can install).

I'll get it eventually. I REALLY doubt that this is just you. In fact, as I mention in the previous note, I saw this behavior myself on my wife's computer a couple of years ago but have no idea what I did back then to get rid of the problem.


----------



## phinds (Apr 1, 2012)

Kevin, I just took it down to my wife's computer, and here's the results:

Log on as my wife, with no admin rights, get exactly what you got.

Log on as an admin, absolutely no issues.

Are you SURE you still have your computer(s) set to admin when you log on?

If you install the app without admin rights, then you have to log on as an admin and remove the "read-only" attribute from the "database" folder (that was put in place by the install process), otherwise you'll get the message you got.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 1, 2012)

Yes sir I am 100% certain I am logged in as Administrator. I was 99.99% sure but just so I could answer you honestly I went to Control Panel>User Accounts and Family Safety>User Accounts and beside my name it says "Administrator" not "Standard User" which is what it would say if I was not signed in as Admin. 

:i_dunno:


----------



## Kevin (Apr 1, 2012)

Paul I just tried it on my shop computer - Vista - getting the exact same message. Admin here too.


----------



## phinds (Apr 1, 2012)

Wierder and weider ... I just checked my wife's compute again and her log-in SAYS "Margie administrator" but she does NOT have admin rights. There is another user "Administrator" that I use to get admin rights. This is how I set it up when I bought her computer. I don't remember setting her user name to "Margie administrator" ... I THINK what happened was that I did NOT set up up as an admin BUT I also didn't set up ANY admin, so her account HAD to be the admin so when I later added an admin account, hers lost the admin rights but kept the name. I'm just guessing here.

Here's the test. Go to the database folder and see if it has the "read-only" attribute set (just right-click on the folder name and click on "properties". If it's read-only then the installation was likely done without admin rights (I'm not 100% on that). UNcheck the readonly and see if that sticks. If it sticks you DO have admin rights, but since you will have made the folder writeable, maybe the app will then run. Please check this out and let me know.

Thanks,

Paul ... and sorry about all this confusion ... I really thought it was solid.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 1, 2012)

The "sams" thing is because I bought this laptop at Sams and i never realized I didn't rename it but this is the account I use - it all looks right to me does it you? 

[attachment=3670]


----------



## phinds (Apr 1, 2012)

Yep, sure looks like the Kevin account has all rights. Have you tried what I asked on the folder?

Have you tried logging into the actual admin account?

I wouldn't be so persistent in this except that that other fellow had no problem and when I logged into my wife's computer as admin, I had no problem.

I haven't heard back from the other 2 guys I asked to check it out.


----------



## Admin (Apr 1, 2012)

It's no problem Paul I don't mind at all. But the permissions thing in Vista is so complicated I have never been able to figure it out, and every tutorial I have used - the actual stuff never happens like the tutorial says it should. Usually gets down to the last step or two and I run into a wall. 

I'm willing to be schooled.


----------



## davidgiul (Apr 1, 2012)

Kevin said:


> I downloaded the zip and unzipped it, and ran the setup. It gets all the way through the setup even to the "Click to Finish" prompt but then gives me this error message. Tried it twice same result.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like some permissions aren't ticked .



I get the same message. I nervously ticked all the permissions.
Dave


----------



## phinds (Apr 1, 2012)

davidgiul said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > I downloaded the zip and unzipped it, and ran the setup. It gets all the way through the setup even to the "Click to Finish" prompt but then gives me this error message. Tried it twice same result.
> ...



Dave, what O.S. are you running? So far I only know of problems in Vista (Kevin) and unfortunately I don't have a machine w/ vista.


----------



## phinds (Apr 1, 2012)

One of the guys I asked to check it out had no problem. I forgot to ask what O.S. he's running.


----------



## davidgiul (Apr 1, 2012)

phinds said:


> davidgiul said:
> 
> 
> > Kevin said:
> ...


My OS is Vista. By the way you have a very informative website. 
Dave


----------



## endgrained (May 5, 2012)

phinds said:


> For YEARS I've been meaning to add a facility to my wood name database application that would allow it to automatically update the underlying database from the Internet, but being as I am a world class procrastinator, I have never gotten around to it and have now instead just posted it as is.
> 
> It's a Windows application sitting on top of a HUGE database of wood names. It has 170,000+ combined common/species names based on (140,000+ common names and 26,000+ species names). It lists species from 300+ botanical families. It's free, like all my wood info stuff.
> 
> ...



For whatever its worth, Paul shared a previous iteration of this program with me a year or so ago and I have a major meltdown without it! It creates a wonderful addiction/dependency. Whatever glitch you may experience, it is all worth it. Paul has done a wonderful service for us all. I'm running Windows 7 Pro. and Home Premium. Can't understand why Paul hasn't taken the time to write a Linux version :)-I'd run that too! Thanks Paul.


----------

